# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month February 2013

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for February! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Kip

I don't take the best pics since I only have my phone but here's Mercy on the left and Monster on the right. Both Fire-Bellied Toads

----------


## mikesfrogs

Pacman males calling in the rain chamber

Sent from my LG-C800 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Murray of the Deep

.
Globox , my cane toad(Bufo Marinus) watching for something while sitting in his rock couch. :Smile:

----------


## MatthewM1

B. Orientalis hiding in a flower pot

----------


## Wicked frogs

My lil buddy MOE.

----------


## ejh805

I know it isn't the best picture ever, but this looks like fun and I thought it wouldn't hurt to give it a shot.

This is my Giant African Bullfrog, Keroro. He is pretending to be a troll under his bridge just in case any billy-goats decide to cross.

(the only photo-touching this has had is cropping and auto-correct to fix the crazy glare that the camera caught.)

----------


## Discman503

Frank my Amazon Milk Frog

----------


## Miss Roddam

Shandy my Whites Tree Frog perched on his Bamboo  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

I have been told to enter my prized memory of my beloved Het, so here you go  :Smile:

----------


## bill

that is such an awesome pic!! probably one of the best i have ever seen with an amphibian and a human  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> that is such an awesome pic!! probably one of the best i have ever seen with an amphibian and a human


Well thanks to you that's why it's here  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> I have been told to enter my prized memory of my beloved Het, so here you go



 makes me sad   :Frown:   so sweet

----------


## Lynn

'Mountain Goats'
Whoops......... I mean........D. leucomelas.....mountain climbing

----------


## Gail

Rufus (Bufo fowleri), he will be 2 years old May this year.

----------


## FrogLoving17

Mr. Jelly a while back  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> makes me sad    so sweet


Me too girl, miss him so much!  :Frown:

----------


## KittyKat90

McFitty, (Fire Belly Toad) croaking: 
"Mom, this is me trying to get your attention now feed me!"

----------


## gullywhippet

Daisy, Young African Bullfrog (pyxicephalus adspersus)

----------


## dolphinm00n

I hope this is where I enter my photos.

This is Pan. My White Lipped Tree Frog. He is 1 yr old.

----------


## Ashley

Big Mama, my female American Toad.



No more of the rarer Uluguruensis even though they are so dang cute!  Everyone is probably sick of me posting them all over the place.

----------


## Robby Cash

This is fat... Yea that's his name... He runs this water bowl and nudges the tree frogs out when they try to get in while he's in lol.

----------


## Robby Cash

OMG!!! i want one of these so bad. Are they fairly easy to take care of?

----------


## Heather

Great photos again this month!

----------


## Heather

Lisa (Blue...), that is one of my favorite photos  :Smile: . He always took such great photos. Great choice!

----------


## Heather

Okay friends, what do you want to see this month? I'll let you pick the species and then I'll chose one.

Red eyed tree frog, cobalt darts, pacman frog (cranwelli or fantasy), or albino bullfrog?

----------


## Lisa

"Ok I understand I'm cute and all, but PLEASE put me in my new house - I have to PEE, it was a long flight!"
And literally, as soon as he got in his new house, he christened the nice clean paper towels.  LOL

----------


## DeeDub

> Okay friends, what do you want to see this month? I'll let you pick the species and then I'll chose one.
> 
> Red eyed tree frog, cobalt darts, pacman frog (cranwelli or fantasy), or albino bullfrog?


Albino Bullfrog!

----------


## bill

Cobalt!!! You post cobalts and i'll post my mantellas  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Well, Deedub beat you to it DC, so I'll do my cobalts next month  :Smile: . I'll post a new photo shoot next week for fun if you'd like though while waiting  :Smile: .

So, here he is....Bully, my albino American bullfrog  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Discman,



I love this photo!  :Smile:

----------


## bill

awesome....i love milk frogs!!

----------


## LizardMama

Exploring his new cage, one of my Cuban Tree Frogs:

----------


## Discman503

Thanks!! Frank is my most photogenic frog!

----------


## Raya

Mr. Smaug the _Theloderma gordoni_.

----------


## bill

is that another species of mossy frog? i hope so, because it's either that or a gecko, frog, chihuahua hybrid....LOL but i do know one, thing, that is one awesome looking frog!!!! very cool!!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> Lisa (Blue...), that is one of my favorite photos . He always took such great photos. Great choice!


Thank you Heatheranne  :Smile:  one of my favs too

----------


## bill

try as he may, Mac, just can't seem to shake the monkey (Hubby) off his back.

----------


## Raya

> is that another species of mossy frog? i hope so, because it's either that or a gecko, frog, chihuahua hybrid....LOL but i do know one, thing, that is one awesome looking frog!!!! very cool!!


Hehe thanks! He sure is a cool frog. You're right about him being a mossy frog species too.

----------


## DMBhippie

This dude is a fantasy pacman named grux
named after the late leroi Moore of the Dave 
matthews band!

----------


## bill

> Attachment 45291
>  This dude is a fantasy pacman named grux
> named after the late leroi Moore of the Dave 
> matthews band!


*sigh* i miss leroi. The music just hasn't been the same  :Frown:

----------


## kmichael55

Paloma, Gray tree frog taken with my new Nikon Cool Pix P510

----------


## pinkfeet

Iv been told this is a great shot of my mossy frog (VIETNAMESE MOSSY FROG)  an that i should enter it so here we go...WINNER WINNER chicken dinner =o) my lil star ECO** posing so pretty for the camera.

----------


## Raya

> Iv been told this is a great shot of my mossy frog (VIETNAMESE MOSSY FROG)  an that i should enter it so here we go...WINNER WINNER chicken dinner =o) my lil star ECO** posing so pretty for the camera.


Nice to see some more mossies in the competition, especially in such a great shot!

----------



----------


## MantisMan

Moaper, adult female bombina orientalis on my hand mid-blink

----------


## ariesheiress

Love this picture! Hope it wins!

----------


## deeishealthy

Ernie n Bert!

----------


## pinkfeet

Thank you raya  :Smile:  your lil guy is so sweet an just plan cool looking  :Smile:

----------


## Robby Cash

> Ernie n Bert!


Loved the names ya picked lol

----------


## Nick Evans

Natal Tree Frog (Leptopelis natalensis) from South Africa. They make great models! They keep nice and still!

----------


## racvetich

Sir Bumpsalot looks a bit grumpy when the camera comes out ... probably because I didn't know she was a female when I named her.

----------


## Heather

> Sir Bumpsalot looks a bit grumpy when the camera comes out ... probably because I didn't know she was a female when I named her.


^ Ha ha! She's so cute. She looks very dignified with that pose  :Smile: .

----------


## fluffypanda

This doesn't compare to everyones amazing pictures but its the best I've got!

----------


## Heather

> This doesn't compare to everyones amazing pictures but its the best I've got!


Actually, it's quite good  :Smile: . I like the lighting  :Smile: .

----------


## Robby Cash

> This doesn't compare to everyones amazing pictures but its the best I've got!


This is an awesome picture actually

----------


## fluffypanda

Thank you guys!  :Big Grin:  I appreciate it! 

And for the lighting I just put a little LED right over him and all of the other lights were off so it worked out! I just wish I had an amazing camera haha

----------


## Baxy

One of many photos from my Hyla Calcarata (Troschels/convict Tree Frog). I lost them a few years ago, Id love to get more they have a great range of color on them
Oh BTW....1st POST!

----------


## Baxy

Sorry, I have multiple things going on in my brain tonight, lol. I do beleive the breed in my photo are Emerald eye tree frogs (Hyla Crepitans)

----------


## LizardMama

> Paloma, Gray tree frog taken with my new Nikon Cool Pix P510


"I don't always drink... but when I do it's Cricket Diet Coke." Sorry couldn't resist, cute frog. I have 2 of these and they just have so much character it's amazing

----------


## John Clare

Sorry folks... but you guys kept asking for it!

"Southern" Zimmerman's Poison Frog, _Ranitomeya variabilis_.  Male transporting tadpole.

----------


## Heather

Beautiful dart, John  :Smile: .

----------


## bill

Yay! John entered!  Gorgeous frog John  :Smile:  but remember, there's some pretty stiff competition this month!! Lol

----------


## pinkfeet

great dart john! love this shot!!!

----------


## Marco Caccianiga

Hi everybody!

A picture of one of my young firebelly toads: he is one and half years old and recently reached his parents in the paludarium... Seems to be happy there
The picture is not as good as many of yours... Hope you like it!

----------


## Savannah

yea not going to try this month too many of them are AWESOME i would not stand a chance!  :Smile:  love the pics and frogs this month all really good! i dont know if I'll be able to vote. haha

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Sorry folks... but you guys kept asking for it!
> 
> "Southern" Zimmerman's Poison Frog, _Ranitomeya variabilis_.  Male transporting tadpole.


Wow!!!! That is one of the best photos I've ever seen!!

Awesome John!  :Smile:

----------


## bill

> Wow!!!! That is one of the best photos I've ever seen!!
> 
> Awesome John!


suck up....LOL but agreed, incredible photo. the man has some skills!!

----------


## Lynn

> yea not going to try this month too many of them are AWESOME i would not stand a chance!  love the pics and frogs this month all really good! i dont know if I'll be able to vote. haha


Savannah ,
Oh, please do ! It's all about the 'family' photos.  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> suck up....LOL but agreed, incredible photo. the man has some skills!!


It isn't sucking up if the statement is true. It isn't very often that John shares his photos.  :Smile:

----------


## Brian

> It isn't sucking up if the statement is true. It isn't very often that John shares his photos.


For those who want more, check out John's Albums and he can be found on Flickr: John P Clare's Photostream (warning- viewing his albums will make you want to go to Panama)

----------


## bill

> It isn't sucking up if the statement is true. It isn't very often that John shares his photos.


Oh, i agree. Hence the lol  :Smile:  john's photos are just as amazing as his frogs.

----------


## Gail

FYI – Reptiles magazine Jan 2013, the “Who's Who in Reptiles” features John Clare.  Just thought I would let ya know.

----------


## Savannah

> Savannah ,
> Oh, please do ! It's all about the 'family' photos.


lol i'll see if i even have one to enter. lol my camera broke on me so haven't been able to  photo shoot my babies.

----------


## NatureLady

How's this for 'family' photos??? 

My youngest, Zoe, at Grand Lake Nature Center (where I am the Naturalist) and the huge stuffed frog I keep there for the kiddos!

*John this doesn't have to be entered, just wanted to share*

----------


## Maggie126

This is my infant white tree frog, Eddie

----------


## nzemke

One of my green tree frogs in the 75 gallon tank. He's about 3-4 years old  :Smile:

----------


## Nick Sharp

my female blue jean

----------


## Heather

> yea not going to try this month too many of them are AWESOME i would not stand a chance!  love the pics and frogs this month all really good! i dont know if I'll be able to vote. haha


Do enter  :Smile: . I never win either, but its fun  :Smile: . And we just love to see everyone's pictures.

----------


## Heather

> FYI – Reptiles magazine Jan 2013, the “Who's Who in Reptiles” features John Clare.  Just thought I would let ya know.


Thanks Gail  :Smile: . I'll have to pick one up.

----------


## Heather

> my female blue jean


Very pretty!

----------


## Savannah

Jewl

----------


## Heather

> Jewl


Awe!  :Smile:  Super cute! I love when they tip their heads like that  :Smile: .

----------

Savannah

----------


## Savannah

thanks lol When i took it i kinda spooked her when i opened the door to feed her. so she gave me that look. 
i do to. she doesn't really do it anymore. :/

----------


## MikeyZaza

found these guys at a pet expo they are awesome and i hope mine get this big

----------


## TaraBree

❤❤  This is our newest member of the family. A young female Gray Tree Frog, Lucy ❤❤

----------


## TaraBree

> Attachment 44747Frank my Amazon Milk Frog


wow he is beautiful  :Frog Smile:

----------


## TaraBree

> Shandy my Whites Tree Frog perched on his Bamboo 
> Attachment 44754


wow I did not know the WTF's turned that color. Absolutely beautiful  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Pezoneden

Bellini/Burrlini the fire belly perched in some trees no edit

----------


## DFM

Here is a picture of my Pacific Tree/Chorus (still confused about the difference...if there is one) frog in the act of climbing up the side of a shelf.

----------


## MikeJenkins

*Melanophryniscus stelzneri*

----------


## TahneeNicole1989

beautiful frog!!!!

----------


## Anthony frog

my tree frogs together only in this photo jejeje...

----------


## Ryan

Here is a Northern red legged frog i had caught herping in summer 2012

----------


## Miss Roddam

> wow I did not know the WTF's turned that color. Absolutely beautiful


Thank you  :Smile:  I have another who is a bright green.  :Smile:

----------


## Rabbit87

This is Ann my female Bufo alvarius toad.
I have a larger resolution photo of this I was going to load up but wasnt sure if it would load from being to big.

----------


## Will

Here is 2 of my Whites Tree Frogs.  Buttercup and Humperdink (recently passed  :Frown: )

----------


## frogmadmeg

Picture 17 of 17 from my pics 

dorris my Asian bullfrog or chubby frog(sorry that is takes u to my pictures) :Embarrassment:

----------


## TahneeNicole1989

What kind of fro is this? Some sort of poison arrow? It's very beautiful.

----------


## John Clare

The competition for February Photo of the Month has closed and judging will begin shortly.  The March competition is now open here:  http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...ch-2013-a.html

----------

